# Tree Climber Trimmer needed in Sacramento, CA



## Marc Tree Man (Jul 11, 2005)

Experienced climber/trimmer/cutter needed in Sacramento, CA area.
3 Years Minimum preferred
$13-$20+ DOE
DRUG FREE

We are a busy outfit! Be ready to show up and work.

Please call Marc at 916-204-9589 for more information.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 11, 2005)

Man, that's a nice part of the USA!


----------



## runninghot (Jul 11, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Man, that's a nice part of the USA!



and close to other even nicer parts in the mountains, like Yosemite.


----------



## Treeman14 (Jul 11, 2005)

Wages seem kinda low for Cali.


----------



## Old Monkey (Jul 12, 2005)

Treeman14 said:


> Wages seem kinda low for Cali.


I agree. Sacramento has grown quite a bit and has horrible traffic, increasing crime rate and on really bad Austrian actor taking up residence there.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 12, 2005)

You are right. The wages are extreamly low. 1.5 hours from San Francisco...
"You get what you pay for".
Lots of Mexican labor available here.
Also, 1.5 hours from Lake Tahoe.
Maybe they are giving away company cars with gas cards. As of today cheap gas 1.5 miles from Sac. $2.61.
Filling up my Dodge once a week costs over $60.00


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 12, 2005)

I meant hours from Sac.


----------

